# Finally,, A shop all to myself!!!



## jgarrett (Jun 29, 2010)

I have always shared a garage for my shops. Only positive side is closeness to house.
I looked at many build option such as, stick build, frame sides with metal roofing and decided to go with an all metal building on a slab.
After many sketches I balanced budget and size requirements and came up with a 22'x 25'x 8' for size. I know now I really should have gone bigger but that would leave me no extra for equipment I need. (compressor etc,).
I coated the floor with an epoxy coating.
I used 2" foam panels on the walls and 4" on the ceiling.
I then covered the walls in 1/2" ply.
Electrical was run in conduit with plenty of receptacles.
I bought a bunch of commercial base and wall cabinets from a hospital remodel job.
I will post more pictures as I get further into it.
Julian G.
















Inside before adding insulation





Foam installation, glued to walls and lathing to hold it in ceiling





Looking from rear to front 





Looking from front to back


----------



## ieezitin (Jun 29, 2010)

Julian.

Its a nice shop you have there, nothing like having everything new.

A little advice, next thing you should do is really put a lot of thought in planning the layout of benches, shelving etc, and leave room for future stuff. One observation too is you may need more light.

Other than that congratulations on your new home because that is what its going to be, I know my wife keeps telling me to go home (shop) when she is POd at me. :

Anthony.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jun 29, 2010)

Awesome Julian....Congrats.
For many years I used our attached garage. Now that I am in the pole barn it is my second home.


----------



## SAM in LA (Jun 29, 2010)

Julian,

Looks like you are going to have a great "Man Cave".

SAM


----------



## ozzie46 (Jun 29, 2010)

These new shops going up are starting to give me "shop envy" instead of tool envy.

 Seriously, congrats on the new shop. Wife will have to come looking for you for supper eh?

 Ron


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 29, 2010)

Really a nice one, Julian. So clean and new.
A bed, fridge, and outhouse, and I'd be set for life!

Dean


----------



## jgarrett (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for all of the comments, most of these pictures happened 2 or 3 months ago.
I am just getting around to posting progress and pictures. I have 99% of my stuff moved out of the garage and in the process of sorting and finding places to put everything.
I looks big UNTIL I get the car in there. I am really surprised how quick wall space disappeared!!

Anthony, I do need more light but I have lights under the cabinets and a couple more I am going to hang over the machine tools.

Julian G.


----------



## jgarrett (Jul 1, 2010)

Moving mill/drill the easy way. It came from the garage in the background. I was able to drive right up to the spot I wanted to put it. Lot easier than trying to do it by hand!!!
Julian G.


----------



## Lakc (Jul 1, 2010)

Yowsers, nice job on the shop!


----------



## lathe nut (Jul 1, 2010)

Glad for you, what a way to do it, right don't have to add anything but some machines, your going to have a great time in there, Happy Days Ahead, Lathe Nut


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 10, 2010)

hey where are the pictures of you all moved in??
Tin


----------



## poelafourie (Jul 10, 2010)

Cogratulations. I am only now starting and must still get the basics but i'l get there


----------



## tel (Jul 10, 2010)

Now that's a workshop worth killing for! Just one thing DO NOT,_ under any circumstances_, install a telephone. Some years ago I was foolish enough to put one in my pokey little space - it lasted about a week. Anyone want a double handful of broken plastic, metal and wire?


----------



## jgarrett (Jul 12, 2010)

Tin, I'm in... I want to get everything "neat" before I post pictures..Probably last time it will ever be that way!!!


----------



## jgarrett (Jul 21, 2010)

OK, I got some pictures today. I wanted to have some "showcase" pictures but it ain't gonna happen.
I still have a ways to go but a lot of it is winter projects. Lots of stuff in cabinets that needs to be sorted.
It is nice to have all of your tools accessable and close to the machines.
For now I have to share the shop with my car. One of the reasons I built the shop was to have a place to work on vehicles. I hope to add on next year and have it all for tools.
I am already enjoying it...it is sooo much better that a cramped garage.
Pictures below are a 360º tour from right to left.





Looking in from door





Right Side





Back





Close up of machines





Left Side





Toward Door


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 21, 2010)

Very nice set-up!

well done.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 21, 2010)

Very nice shop.

Too much room though. People can find you in there. I find it best to get lost. :big:
Having said that...my shop is small...there's only one place you can find me.


----------



## larry1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Julian, This is really a great shop, waiting for those beatiful silver chips all over. thanks for sharin the pictures. larry


----------



## doubletop (Jul 22, 2010)

That is really neat my 4.5x1.8 meters (15ft x 6 ft) would fit in one corner of your place. Kitchen units is the way to go very functional.

But so far from the house don't you need water and a sink? Best thing I did was fit one(in the garage but outside the shop). Allows me to clean up stuff including myself rather than dragging the mess into the house.

Pete


----------



## Royal Viking (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like a great place to work.


----------



## jgarrett (Jul 28, 2010)

Bob, When I have the car inside there is not that much room..Same here with the lighting, it is really much brighter than it appears. I had to turn a bunch of 3" aluminum tubing down .125" this W/E and had no problem with lighting. Your shop is about a cramped as my garage shop was!!!


----------

